# New AG Tires finally on



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Got my AG tires finally.. 

So far, i have not filled the tires.. I am impressed.. i was plowing through mud and over rough terrain... im putting in a small path/tractor road around the back part of my yard and also manually clearing some brush/shrubs & small trees for a little extra lawn.. on the side..


FYI: the rims cost about 73$ per rim at the dealer.. The tires cost about 70$ per tire.. 6 ply titans purchased at cedar rapid tires.. 
they seemed to have the best prices on the 6 ply tires.. tires unlimited were a few bucks cheaper on the 4 ply's. 
both places were about 20$ cheaper than my local tire places...

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=31997>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

one more


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=31998>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

in the mud..


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=32000>


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Wow --- Really nice there SJ. Can you tell an honest difference in traction/stability when out in the yard? It seems like it would have a big difference over standard turf tires. Thanks for sharing the pics --- You have a fabulous machine there. Way to keep good care of it. Have you noticed any problems with tendency to tear up the lawn? I would love a set of my GT5000 --- but that would look awesome. Since I do alot of rough pasture cutting with it, I bet it would help tremendously. 



cruisin


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

more mud more mud!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Can you tell an honest difference in traction/stability when out in the yard?
> 
> cruisin *



no question... you cant see from the pics.. but i was in some muck.. also on the path behind my shed to the pond... i went through a lot of muck/mud.. did not even need to use the locking diff yet.. and there was no weight on the tractor - except for my fat ass


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=32007>


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice looking set of tires SJ! I don't think filling them for weight will be an issue until you put the blower on in the fall. Then with all the weight being on the front, traction on the slippery snow becomes the challenge. If I remember it right, you have a weight box on your Simple don't you?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yep, he has a weight box --- it sits right on the driver's seat. 
  

J/K

:furious:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Yep, he has a weight box --- it sits right on the driver's seat.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah....I have that too...I probably didn't need to fill my tires.:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

suitcase weights 200 lbs and Rear (as in my fat rear end) weights.. 


i kept the other tires -turfs with chains on for the winter.. i plan to use the AG for the summer and making a few paths through the woods. 


The lawn was still pretty wet and the treads did make a few impressions on the grass but so far, did not dig it up at all.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Are you going to leave them on when you mow? Will that change the height of the deck if you do? I would assume that you could compensate for a little extra height when you set up the deck. Just wonderin!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *Are you going to leave them on when you mow? Will that change the height of the deck if you do? I would assume that you could compensate for a little extra height when you set up the deck. Just wonderin! *


it lowered the overall height by 1/2 an inch (according to the dealer) i sort of thought it would have raised the height but it did not..


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

So are you going to mow with them?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *So are you going to mow with them? *


Oh yeah..... they are on there till november...


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I would think as long as the yard and grass aren't wet it wouldn't hurt anything. If it was moist it would leave some real nasty marks for you to fix!!!:smoking:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks good sj:thumbsup: Now do you still have that problem getting into you shed with the tires spinning 
Jody


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I like the baby moon hubcaps the best!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *I like the baby moon hubcaps the best! *


thanks chip..
Im still waiting to see a set on jody's Cub


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> 
> *.. did not even need to use the locking diff yet.. and there was no weight on the tractor - except for my fat ass
> 
> *



Can we see a picture of that ? spinsmile


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *Can we see a picture of that ? spinsmile *




you asked....

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=32364>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *thanks chip..
> I'm still waiting to see a set on Jody's Cub *


Ship them to me so i can make sure they fit I promise to ship them backangel I'm going to get a set of them.
Jody


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Put some Cragers or some Welds on it, and really make your neighbors talk!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i think they already laugh at me now...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *i think they already laugh at me now... *



I don't laugh at you i like the hub caps and will get a set.
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *I don't laugh at you *



you dont see the dice hanging from my steering wheel or the sheep skin covered seat.... 
:furious:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *you dont see the dice hanging from my steering wheel or the sheep skin covored seat....
> :furious: *


OK now that i have to see 
Jody


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *you asked....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *I don't laugh at you i like the hub caps and will get a set.
> Jody *



jody did you get your new caps yet?? 
any pics?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

They should be in this week ill post pictures as soon as i put them on


----------

